# July 20 Shallow Water Reds (Video)



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Alex and I decided to strictly target redfish on this trip. This video shows a few on the fish we caught. Most of the fish were caught on aqua dream spoons in gold and chartreuse.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice vid & beautiful Redfish.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool video, yall killed it. How many yeti's you got onboard? DANG


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks! I usually only carry my yeti and I mainly use it as a platform to sight fish. Alex brought his as well to use as a sight fishing platform. Unfortunately, the conditions were not conducive to spotting fish so we blind casted all day. We hooked some of the fish by casting toward water being pushed along the grass.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool I was just curious. One time I was working spinner baits in that area catching a few reds, when a wake was following my spinner, I thought that's a nice red, turned out to be a 5lb flounder, kinda blew my mind.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey nice catch! Where exactly are you fishing? Kinda new to the area and love fishing grass but live in Gulf Breeze and can't find any! Are you fishing up by I-10? Thanks


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I love seeing the videos guys thanks for sharing. 

Even though I don't know where you're at since I don't know the area very well, but some here can tell where you are and you guys are okay with that. So thanks for not keeping secrets and sharing.


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Flatsboy.. He states numerous times exactly where he is fishing.. hopefully there will be room to park in the coming weeks:thumbsup:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a great video. Looks like y'all got into them.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

It's time to come clean on the reds. While I never actually said that the fish were caught in Escambia, phrases such as "that's a good fish for North Escambia Bay" and "North Escambia Bay - Where all the big reds hangout" were very misleading. I just wanted to see how long it would take one of you to call BS.

Alex and I hauled my boat over to Delacroix La. over the weekend. This was a DIY trip and the first time that either of us had fished the Louisianna marsh. All of the fish in the video were caught on Saturday. We started fishing at about 11:00 am and did not catch the first fish until 12:15. It took us a while to establish a pattern but we managed to put 12 reds in the boat on the first day. While we didn't catch a lot of fish by Delacroix standards, we did catch 4 fish in the slot that would have had a total weight of 33-34 lbs. On Sunday morning we spent most of our time dodging thunder storms. We didn't fish much and only caught 5 fish.

Conditions were terrible for sight fishing and we never got into any big schools of redfish. The fish were scattered and holding tight to the grass. Being unfamiliar with the surroundings made it difficult for us to make the necessary adjustments needed to put a bunch of fish in the boat.

Delacroix was a great and unique experience and I will return. At the same time, I have a greater appreciation for the fishery in our area. Here, you can load up on specks and pick off a few redfish on a flat. Then make a short run to catch snapper and grouper in the bay. In the process, you may run up on a huge school of spanish or bonito and have fun fighting them. Not many places offer such a wide variety in such a small area.

This was my first and last prank on the PFF. I apologize to anyone that ordered a bunch of aqua dream spoons and took the day off to fish the grass in North Escambia Bay. Weather permitting, I am taking my 7 year old princess fishing tomorrow morning. I promise to post a prank free report with accurate information.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I personally think thats funny.

You came clean....so no harm no foul.

BTW...do you like the aqua dream spoons?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I love the aqua dream spoons. They have great hooks and are very durable. Plus, I like the action they have on the fall. I don't use spoons very often around here but the spoons were the best bait we had for managing all of the grass in the water. A popping cork would have also done well in the grass but I don't like to throw popping corks. The repetitive pop and stop action drives me crazy and makes me want to pull out the few hairs I have left on my head.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol...you guys crack me up.

Nice job on the reds though.
How long a trip to Delacroix, hauling the boat and all?
And I don't like popping corks either butcher, for the same reason.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

From my house to Sweetwater Marina is 226 miles and I burned about 40 gallons of gas hauling my boat there and back. We spent the night at Sweetwater Marina which after taxes cost $212. The cost for a fishing license for 2 days was $37.50 and I burned 15-20 gallons of gas running the boat. The total expense of the trip was about $500 which Alex and I split.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

$500 round trip, not bad at all.
Thanks


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Had me fooled lol


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The whole time I was watching I was thinking " where in the hell is that,it looks just like here at home and I haven't seen many places that look like that around Pensacola!" Great Job and I'm glad you came clean!


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Where at in delacroix were you all fishing? We have a camp down there in delacroix past reggio. My dad grew up hunting and fishing that area and ive got a pretty good grasp on the area. Just wondering. The inshore fishery down there is unbelieveable


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I was thinking that damn sure looks like Delacroix or Hopedale!! hahahah:thumbup:...It can be tough fishing when the water is high...Im with you on throwing the popping corks..You can put the whoop on em but I don't like throwing them either...Good ole Spinner bait does the trick


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Wad Shooter said:


> Where at in delacroix were you all fishing? We have a camp down there in delacroix past reggio. My dad grew up hunting and fishing that area and ive got a pretty good grasp on the area. Just wondering. The inshore fishery down there is unbelieveable



We fished mostly just north of Lake John and to the east of Bayou Juanita in the broken grass mats. We spent a little time in Lake Lery. I think the next time I go that it will be in late May or Early June. There are just too many thunder storms to dodge in the middle of July.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi David ...caught some nice trout @ Wahoo field and Joe Patti's and Fairpointe had to get out of East wind early (15 trout or so and a few black snapper all on chartreuse DOA shrimp...all released ...thanks again for upper bay report .....I know school is starting soon hope its been a nice summer... keep after the reds....mostly around backwater? 
Thanks Jeff


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

David I grew up in La. and have fished al the areas around New Orleans since I was in college and med school and residency there also lots of duck hunting ...it is a fantastic fishery but the variety and CLOSENESS of our waters is so nice...we put the pathfinder in at Texar and zip we were fishing .....jeff


----------

